# Solved: enable/disable drives via dos/batch file for offsite storage



## dogg94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is it possible to disable and enable drives from the dos menu and/or a batch file? I have an e-sata offsite backup system connected to a pci card in a server and the system thinks that it is an internal storage device. I need to be able to disable the device before disconnecting or it crashes the system about 50 percent of the time so I would like to have a batch file for disabling and enabling. If this is possible please include the coding if possible thanks much.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure if deveject will work on eSata devices or not. I don't have one to test with.
http://www.withopf.com/tools/deveject/

AutoStart has the capability to also eject devices but again not sure about the esata thing.
http://liberta-project.org/liberta/core/autostart

You may also be able to do it with Remove Drive. He also has a Rescan tool to remount the drive but apparently you can also do this with microsofts Devcon.
http://www.uwe-sieber.de/drivetools_e.html


----------



## dogg94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you much for the prompt response, I will be giving all these a shot this Friday and let you know how it turns out, thanks again!:up:


----------



## dogg94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Removedrive did the trick! Now when I swap drives i click a batch file that runs removedrive to the corresponding drive letter, it clears it, I disconnect device, attach new one and it shows up just like it should....no more crashing. Thanks again this was very helpful!!


----------

